# Penn 955-Anybody removed the line guide assembly?



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to remove the line guide assembly. Anybody done this?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bullred said:


> I would like to remove the line guide assembly. Anybody done this?


Bull it's pretty easy to do. Here the web site fpr the reel diagram if that's a help. http://fishermansheadquarters.com/Reel_Schematics.htm


----------

